# My pleco has a tuma *PICS*



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

anyone have an idea as to what this may be? It isn't centered its just a big ass lump. He eats and seems to be acting normal.
any ideas?
its right below the dorsal.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

tumor? anyway i doint see anything


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

look right at the base of the dorsal. it looks like a hunch-back. its actually more round than it looks like it the pick.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Judging from the pic I would say he is fine for now. It doesnt really look like a big problem as of yet. Has it been increasing in size at all?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

this is not a tumor.

what size tank is he in?


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

I dont see anything,looks healthy to me.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a normal shaped pleco to me.
EDIT: Sorry i didn't see the thing the first time







Just keep a lil salt in the tank and clean water and keep an eye on it. 
Your talking about he growth just under the first ray in the top fin right?


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I just lookes at mine and he doesn't have that hump. Mybe it has something to do with age? Older?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have no clue what it is, but as long as the eyes don't fall back in their sockets and he keeps a nice round belly, I wouldn't worry about it too much: he seems perfectly fine otherwise (color, pattern, etc.)
Just monitor him a little...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

its just a genetic defect.. Or hes in a 5 gallon tank..


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

he's in a 20 long and he's only about 3 1/2".


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nike has onw with a huge hump on its back
pm him to find out

but looks like a birth defect


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

That's just a birth defect









Nothing to get worried about. He will live a perfectly normal life


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Its not anything. Many fish have things like this.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

look at the plecos here same thing and if i remeber right there fine


----------

